# Meet my new baby, Lucy :)



## AnnieA (Dec 4, 2020)

Not a puppy.   A used 2020 Winnebago camper van with appx 10,000 miles. Planning the road trip to get her next week!

This is not the actual one, but is a 2020 and is a good pic of the color.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 4, 2020)

So happy for you, Annie!

Looks like a lovely vehicle to travel in!


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks, @Aunt Marg !  I'll use it for work too (have overnight stays in my consulting work).

I'm so excited.  My car is 14 years old and I had planned all year to get another small crossover at the end of the year.   But my parents sold some property and decided to advance part of our inheritance.  Siblings are putting theirs into vacation homes and I am as well ...mine just rolls.  I'm going to keep my old faithful car until it dies since I'm doubling up on insurance and license plates.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 4, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Thanks, @Aunt Marg !  I'll use it for work too (have overnight stays in my consulting work).
> 
> I'm so excited.  My car is 14 years old and I had planned all year to get another small crossover at the end of the year.   But my parents sold some property and decided to advance part of our inheritance.  Siblings are putting theirs into vacation homes and I am as well ...mine just rolls.  I'm going to keep my old faithful car until it dies since I'm doubling up on car insurance and license plates.


Enjoying life to the fullest is what it's all about, and it sounds like you're on the right road to fun. 

I dedicate this song to you, Annie!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks like a GREAT travelling vehicle...Looks like there might be some excitement coming your way... Drive Carefully!


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

Very nice - I am also very happy for you, enjoy!


----------



## Lee (Dec 5, 2020)

Lots of good memories are about to come your way Annie. enjoy


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

How many of you are going?  It looks nice and you sleep in there too?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2020)

Congratulations Annie! Lucy looks beautiful and I wish you many happy miles together!


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> How many of you are going?  It looks nice and you sleep in there too?


Just two going up.  It's a nine hour drive so we're leaving at 3 AM.  We're renting a regular mini van for the trip up and are carrying food, napping gear and camping 'facilities'     to avoid Covid exposure. Hoping for minimum use of that! If all goes as planned, we'll sleep in Lucy that night at the dealership with full hookups.

It can technically sleep four but would need lots of group happiness and plenty of booze for that to work for long! Has a great bathroom for a van.

I'll look for a good video to show the layout.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 5, 2020)

Annie ,, looks like a fun vehicle.

We have a 34 foot motor home . I'd like to downsize to  something like what you  bought.

Have a feeling that my husband  will not  be able to  drive  any  distances.
His  hobby was  staying busy  cutting up  wood  for  firewood.
He's realizing  its getting harder to do that.

So far  he's watching a lot of TV,,,trying to get  him to  do number  games  doesn't  seem to work.
He doesn't like reading.

Both of our  sons like away  from,, 4  or 6 hour drives.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Just two going up.  It's a nine hour drive so we're leaving at 3 AM.  We're renting a regular mini van for the trip up and are carrying food, napping gear and camping 'facilities'     to avoid Covid exposure. Hoping for minimum use of that! If all goes as planned, we'll sleep in Lucy that night at the dealership with full hookups.
> 
> It can technically sleep four but would need lots of group happiness and plenty of booze for that to work for long! Has a great bathroom for a van.
> 
> I'll look for a good video to show the layout.


Tell me about these "camping facilities"  I've never encountered them before.  Glad you do have a bathroom so you don't have to stop places to go!  Looking forward to the video.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Tell me about these "camping facilities"  I've never encountered them before.  Glad you do have a bathroom so you don't have to stop places to go!  Looking forward to the video.


It's called Luggable Loo.  We use special double bag liners made for it that seal for disposal.  Also use little packets of a scented, disinfectant gelling substance so things aren't nasty and it doesn't get splashy after a couple of uses.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> It's called Luggable Loo.  We use special double bag liners made for it that seal for disposal.  Also use little packets of a scented, disinfectant gelling substance so things aren't nasty and it doesn't get splashy after a couple of uses.


Cool!  Glad to know that


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 5, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Annie ,, looks like a fun vehicle.
> 
> We have a 34 foot motor home . I'd like to downsize to  something like what you  bought.
> 
> ...


Check out the Travato.  It's 21 ft.  Fits in a regular parking spot.


----------



## Jules (Dec 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> It's called Luggable Loo. We use special double bag liners made for it that seal for disposal. Also use little packets of a scented, disinfectant gelling substance so things aren't nasty and it doesn't get splashy after a couple of uses.


You’re talking just for winter travel, aren’t you?  It does come with black & gray water tanks?


----------



## Treacle (Dec 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Not a puppy.   A used 2020 Winnebago camper van with appx 10,000 miles. Planning the road trip to get her next week!
> 
> This is not the actual one, but is a 2020 and is a good pic of the color.
> 
> View attachment 137224


Fantastic @AnnieA. Thought it might be a pup initially  but so pleased for you. Watched the prog Frasier when the dad had a Winnebago and just wanted to tour . One day!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks like a fun vehicle!   Stay safe.   We would love to have one of those but already have plenty of vehicles; and we don't travel much.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 5, 2020)

Jules said:


> You’re talking just for winter travel, aren’t you?  It does come with black & gray water tanks?



The Luggable Loo is just for the trip up in the rental minivan to get the camper.  The camper does have gray and black tanks with heating mats for winter.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 5, 2020)

AnnieA be sure to check everything out .
Know  where   oil goes , what weight, brand.
Tires &  brakes are very importation.
Batteries,   vehicle  battery its age.
Are there   batteries  for  inside  lights, location.

With our  big one,, first trip to Colorado,, blew an inside  tire.
What a  thing to happen in the mountains,,in the dark!

So spare  flashlights, tools   are nice to have on hand .

We would  'boon dock' in the mountains,,  water , food a must .


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Looking forward to the video.



Here's a short video.   Mine has upgraded windows that open out instead of slide so you can keep them open even if it's raining.







I love this guy's youtube channel.  He lives in his 2019.  Works a full-time online corporate job so he's considered to be a Digital Nomad.   He upgraded big time to a fully solar powered coach.   Lucy has just one solar panel and lithium battery in addition to regular RV coach battery.






The bathroom and fridge/freezer that's bigger than most camper vans are two of my favorite things.  I also love that the back bed is so easy to put up and take down with the bedding on it ,and the fact that you can leave it down.  I've already found a pattern to make a magnetic back screen.  Can just imagine lying in bed with the back doors open towards the sea!

This is about a ten year dream, so I've done tons of research.  Cannot believe I've found just what I've wanted gently used.  RVs have been selling like crazy this year due to Covid, and I'm getting this at pretty close to what it would've sold for before Covid.

Here are all the front 'living room' configurations.   This area also makes into another bed.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> It's called Luggable Loo.  We use special double bag liners made for it that seal for disposal.  Also use little packets of a scented, disinfectant gelling substance so things aren't nasty and it doesn't get splashy after a couple of uses.


Where do you dispose of such things?


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 5, 2020)

I want one!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Not a puppy.   A used 2020 Winnebago camper van with appx 10,000 miles. Planning the road trip to get her next week!
> 
> This is not the actual one, but is a 2020 and is a good pic of the color.
> 
> View attachment 137224


Congrats @AnnieA, looks nice, have fun in it!


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 5, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Where do you dispose of such things?


Most big truck stops and campgrounds.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 5, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I want one!


Would be a great snowbirder commuter vehicle!


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 11, 2020)

1,200 miles later, Lucy is home!  I'm sitting in her now since it's 70 F and there are screens at every opening except the cab doors.


----------

